# Power-plant IM Cooling Tower, Charleroi, Belgium, April 2018



## HughieD (May 2, 2018)

*1. The History*
Power Plant IM was originally built in 1921 in the Monceau-sur-Sambre neighbourhood of Charleroi. After its completion it was one of the largest coal burning power plants in Belgium. Water was let into the cooling tower where it would be cooled by the wind that swept in from portals in the base of the tower, releasing billowing columns of hot air. By 1977 the power plant and its massive tower was the main source of energy for the Charleroi area and is said to have been able to cool 480,000 gallons of water per minute. 

By the 1970s new components were even added to the power-plant that could also use gas power. However, the power-plant’s days were numbered. After years of service, a report found that Power Plant IM was responsible for around 10% of the total CO2 emissions in Belgium. Due to this, protests from Greenpeace in 2006 gave the power plant major negative attention and it closed a year later in 2007. After it was closed down, there were reports of looting by metal scrappers. The power plant still lies abandoned, and is said to be scheduled for demolition, but until that time it continues to stand as a popular location for urban explorers.

*2. The Explore*
This place is responsible for the most epic urbex pictures ever. Set off to the place and drove down the long pot-holed road that leads to the plant. Parked up and walked down to the cooling tower and wandered in as the gate was open. Sadly the magic door was locked. Sneaked under and into the base of the cooling tower but sadly could get up to the second level. Hey ho that’s the way things go sometimes. Saw some groups scaling the pipe-bridge and crossing the Sambe river on the service walk-way to look at the power-plant itself. Was a bit pushed for time so decided to give it a miss.

*3. The Pictures*

Here’s the cooling tower:


img6781 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6772 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6771 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Locked! Bugger…


img6770 by HughieDW, on Flickr

On to the base then:


img6785 by HughieDW, on Flickr

..and under we go:


img6776 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And we’re in:


img6751 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6747bw by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6763 by HughieDW, on Flickr

At the bottom looking up:


img6764 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6759 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6757bw by HughieDW, on Flickr

Loadsa wood!


img6774 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Over the river is the power-plant:


img6779 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6782 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6783 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6797 by HughieDW, on Flickr

And other stuff in the area:


img6786 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6789 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6790 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6791 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6796 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6798 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Including this old house:


img6787 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img6788 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## krela (May 3, 2018)

Nice hughie thank you.


----------



## smiler (May 3, 2018)

Proper Job Hughie, lovely shots, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 3, 2018)

That's very good Hughie. A pity you didn't get inside the power plant, maybe another day.


----------



## The Wombat (May 5, 2018)

Epic stuff Hughie
Awesome photos; you must be pleased with em


----------



## HughieD (May 6, 2018)

The Wombat said:


> Epic stuff Hughie
> Awesome photos; you must be pleased with em



Cheers mate. Was pleased with what I could get...just frustrated I couldn't get to the level up and get *that* shot!


----------



## wolfism (May 6, 2018)

Nice shots of the cooling tower - quite surprised that the power station is still there, do you know if it's stripped out now?


----------



## prettyvacant71 (May 8, 2018)

Brilliant HD!!! This has got to be one of my favourite cooling towers with its unusual starlike design, you can't help loving it!! Thanks HD!!


----------

